# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo iedereen

## Robinslove

Ik ben Robin, bijna 30 jaartjes jong en gelukkig getrouwd met mijn vrouw, Robin. Je verzint het toch niet :Big Grin: 
Naar mijn/onze vrienden toe, zijn we altijd vrij openhartig geweest over onze seksuele relatie en we hebben verschillende vrienden kunnen helpen met het verbeteren van hun seksleven. Op dat gebied hebben we door de jaren heen heel veel geleerd, samen met elkaar (wij waren elkaars eerste) en we hebben nu een prachtig seksleven. Niet alleen 'lekker rampetampen' (al moet dat ook kunnen op z'n tijd) maar gewoon die intieme liefde en samenheid die je kan voelen als je van seks een onderdeel van je relatie maakt waar je samen bent, samen van geniet; waar je als stel een kunt zijn.
Ik kwam hier toevallig via Google terecht, las zo wat door de forums, en ik hoop dat ik met onze kennis en ervaring op dit gebied wat mensen kan helpen.

groetjes Robin

----------

